# Docked Tail



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi, does anyone have a Chi with a docked tail? I know it's rare to see one. My baby has a docked tail. I thought it was really cute when I seen him. He was the one they were planning on keeping so they docked his tail, I just had to have him though. This picture shows him. Many people ask if he's a baby Rottweiler.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I have never seen a chi with a docked tail as I think their tails are beautiful as they are, not that its your fault if it was like that when you had him I just dont agree with it................each to their own .............


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree docking tails is cruel in my eyes.....but he is a *beautiful *pupper! I have never seen a chi docked....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I thought it was strange at first too. But then I thought that it's not his fault and it kinda added character. He had a precious personality even from the beginning. I have only seen 1 other Chi with a docked tail and that was the day before I got him. I think that's it's not the thing to do with a Chi either (I love the curly tails) but people do it to Boxers, Rotts. and lots of other breeds, are those anymore o.k. just because they are already recognized for it? I don't really agree with cropped ears either. :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

no here in the Uk you arent supposed to get there tails docked anymore but it is really weird to see a dobe or a rott with a long tail but your little man looks so dut i bet people think he is a baby dobe................bless him :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

imkari said:


> I thought it was strange at first too. But then I thought that it's not his fault and it kinda added character. He had a precious personality even from the beginning. I have only seen 1 other Chi with a docked tail and that was the day before I got him. I think that's it's not the thing to do with a Chi either (I love the curly tails) but people do it to Boxers, Rotts. and lots of other breeds, are those anymore o.k. just because they are already recognized for it? I don't really agree with cropped ears either. :wave:


 I personally don't think any of it's ok. They should be the way God created them no matter what breed.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I have to agree with you kemos mama they are beautiful with or without a tail :wave: and I mean the tail is there for a reason............no ?


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Question? Did the breeder (if thats where you got your bundle of joy from) dock his tail? 

This is in my eyes is animal cruelty and I do not agree with it one bit. Now your little one is just as cute as can be, and he sure seems to have a great personality. 

I don't understand why tails have to be docked, ears have to cropped, or why pups having to be debarked. Why can't we just let them be when they are born. I have seen many botched ear cropping that were performed on pittbulls and it's so sad to see what has been done to them. I have also seen many dogs with a docked tail simply because the "breeder" thought it would be cute. I don't think it is very fair to these poor sweet angels that most of us call a part of our family. I am the type of person to accept it as it is. It's really sad that people still practice this type of cruelty. 

Anyway....to get off that subject I just think your little guy is an ABSOLUTE QT Pie!!!!!


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I'm used to seeing it in some breeds.

But it's not at all customary in a Chi...so why would they have done it? I bet it does actually look fine, but it's unusual.... I can't exactly see it against the black background. Otherwise I can tell he's a cutie.

I don't like docking or cropping, though I've been assured that if done when it's "supposed to be," it doesn't hurt.

It's kinda like...if the breed were supposed to have a short tail or smaller ears, why didn't they just breed them to be that way...?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

it does hurt regardless of when its done and it has been proven it does that is why it is banned in certain countries................. :wave:


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought it probably did. The breeder of our Jack Russel and my father (and some reading) have told me otherwise, but I never quite believed it. It's like how they say circumcision doesn't hurt the baby.

Yeah, right!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, the breeder is the one who docked his tail. She said because they were keeping him and they liked the way it looked. Now I wonder if they were 'keeping him', why'd they sell him to me? I gotta say that before I got him I thought I researched about bad breeders pretty good. It turns out I probably didn't. For one I can tell he's going to be big. Not the 6 pound standard, that's for sure. That's o.k. though, I wasn't really wanting a 2 pound dog or anything (I have a little girl). My sister in-law says he looks like the over bred chihuahua type. He's such a great dog, I WOULDN'T trade him for the most perfect show dog in the world. But next time you better believe I'm going to do my research better.... :wink: I'll see if I can find a better picture of his no tail.. :lol:


----------

